# Paunsaugunt Turkeys



## Mrad (Mar 25, 2011)

Having a really hard time finding birds on the paunsaugunt and several other southern areas that have produced in the past. The last 2 winters must have been super hard on them. How long does is take turkeys to bounce back? Sad to see, there use to be some great turkey hunting. There's still a few birds around, but nothing like there was a few years ago.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Just spent 4 days on the north end of Fillmore and on the south end of Oak city.
Both areas USED to hold fantastic numbers of birds,,,,,,,,NO MORE.

Mrad, If your headed back to the Paunsy looking for birds, shoot me a PM.
I have a lower elevation area that has held a good flock no one seams to
hunt much if you interested.....


----------



## Mrad (Mar 25, 2011)

Ha I spent a few days on the south end of the oak creeks too! Found a few more birds than down on the pauns, but definitely not as many as years past! There were even more birds last year. WTH!

Definitely not a lack of people though. Saw where a few had been shot from the roads-drive bys. So I guess a few guys got some birds road hunting. -8/-


----------



## Mrad (Mar 25, 2011)

Stopped and talked to the guys at the sporting goods store in Beaver and they basically said they're hearing the same thing around there too.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

funny. I got my bird (southern region) on opening day. I saw hundreds of birds. They are out there.


----------



## Mrad (Mar 25, 2011)

Congats on your bird. I hope to get out a few more times before it's over. Next week is rumored to be the peak of the "rut."


----------

